# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  plateforme et outils utiliss pour bien s'initier  la bpm avec j2ee

## thaundeadboss

salut  tous et  toutes.
je commence  m'intersse  l'architecture soa (hope it's not too late) et specialemnt  bpm j'aimerais savoir quelle platforme utiliser pour bien m'entrainer et assimiler les differents aspects de l'architecture.
et merci d'avance.

----------


## Mickael_Istria

Salut,

Avec la preview de Bonita, tu pourras facilement comprendre comment modliser des processus mtiers faisant intervenir des tches humaines mais aussi des tches automatiques (crer un processus excutable prend moins d'une minute).

Le seul bmol que je concede actuellement a Bonita pour ton apprentissage est le manque de connecteurs SOA (SOAP, REST & cie) dans la preview. Ceux-ci seront disponibles dans la release de janvier, ainsi que la possibilit d'crire tes connectors simplement pour te laisser librement crer tes propres connecteurs.

Pour s'attaquer au BPM, il n'existe pas mieux que Bonita en Open-Source.


Sinon il y a jBPM...  :;):

----------

